# Does anyone know how Rohypnol  or rape drugs work in this case?



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

For my story, a woman uses drugs on a man to rape him and it was suggested in my research before that she uses Rohypnol to do it.  However, in researching further, I was wondering, can a man get erect if he has been given Rohypnol, since the drug seems to paralyze the body, so to speak?

I couldn't fine any info on this, if anyone knows?


----------



## CyberWar (Jul 13, 2020)

Rohypnol is basically a strong sedative, similar to but much stronger than Valium. Where it concerns female-on-male rape, I do not believe it would be much use there, as the man in question would be out cold sleeping like a baby. 

If you've ever gotten sufficiently drunk, you'll know that the increase in your sex drive will be inversely proportional to your actual ability to act on it, and shortly before you pass out, you'll lose your amorous desire as well. Rohypnol basically enhances alcohol intoxication, so the effects of drinking a mickey (which is how it's traditionally administered as a rape aid) would basically be identical to getting wasted out cold. Now, a woman might get a guy in such condition hard enough to take advantage of by means of a cock ring or a rubber band, though the sheer effort required would likely frustrate what little bizarre enjoyment she might take from the act.

That said, don't take my word for it and maybe look for the opinion of a professional medic.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  I originally wrote it so that she uses a cock ring and a penis pump to do it, but I was told by quite a few people so far that the idea of a cock ring and penis pump comes across as unintentionally silly and inspires bad laughs.  So I should write it where she doesn't use those.  However, if I do write it where she doesn't use those, should she use a different drug, other than Rohypnol to incapacitate him then?


----------



## CyberWar (Jul 13, 2020)

Why do you even need the woman to actually rape the man in the first place? If the purpose is to set him up for a crime, she could just knock him out with a spiked drink, have an accomplice rough her up, and then claim the man raped and brutalized her while drunk. Even if the accusation wouldn't stick, his reputation would still be ruined.


----------



## Bayview (Jul 13, 2020)

CyberWar said:


> Why do you even need the woman to actually rape the man in the first place?




Truly, a question for the ages.


----------



## CyberWar (Jul 13, 2020)

Biro said:


> From news items over the past 20 years or so.  When a woman has a grievance with an man she usually cuts his poor todger off ......... not jump on it.



Didn't they name a carnivorous sea worm for that particular lass?


----------



## petergrimes (Jul 13, 2020)

Speed and bass make a persons penis shrink and become painful - impossible to pee let alone get or maintain an erection. Ecstacy increases desire but is impossible to maintain an erection with. Cocaine varies from person to person with some finding it helpful and others decidedly not. Similar with crack. Opiods vary from person to person and like everything how much is taken. How some drug users get around this is by taking sildenafil - or Viagra as it is more commonly known. If you find a suitable narcotic (doesn't have to be one I've mentioned, there will be ones much better suited) an idea could be for your character to also spike the bloke with viagra. However I have no idea if this would work for the purposes of your story.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

CyberWar said:


> Why do you even need the woman to actually rape the man in the first place? If the purpose is to set him up for a crime, she could just knock him out with a spiked drink, have an accomplice rough her up, and then claim the man raped and brutalized her while drunk. Even if the accusation wouldn't stick, his reputation would still be ruined.



Oh no her purpose is not to set him up for a crime, she is just going around sexually assaulting guys because she is more of a serial rapist and that is her M.O. in the story.



petergrimes said:


> Speed and bass make a persons penis shrink and become painful - impossible to pee let alone get or maintain an erection. Ecstacy increases desire but is impossible to maintain an erection with. Cocaine varies from person to person with some finding it helpful and others decidedly not. Similar with crack. Opiods vary from person to person and like everything how much is taken. How some drug users get around this is by taking sildenafil - or Viagra as it is more commonly known. If you find a suitable narcotic (doesn't have to be one I've mentioned, there will be ones much better suited) an idea could be for your character to also spike the bloke with viagra. However I have no idea if this would work for the purposes of your story.



Oh okay.  Well in this case, if she wants to incapacitate a guy from fighting her off, and getting away, what drug would she use for this if she still wanted him to be erect, but incapacitated?  Is Cocaine going to incapacitate a guy where he can't fight back or get away for example?


----------



## CyberWar (Jul 13, 2020)

Why on earth would a woman need to sexually assault guys in the first place? Unless she's butt-ugly and diseased, she shouldn't have much difficulty in hooking up with however many willing men she fancied - one of the advantages of being a woman. If she's the predatory nymphomaniac type, that still doesn't explain why she would need to incapacitate men at least in the beginning.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Well I was told by a couple of readers to leave it up to the imagination more and leave it mysterious as to why she was doing it, but do you think I need to explain it?  I could go with the really ugly route then if that's best.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah I was thinking it's because she was really ugly, and men would just not want to but should I use a different reason?


----------



## noisebloom (Jul 13, 2020)

CyberWar said:


> Why on earth would a woman need to sexually assault guys in the first place? Unless she's butt-ugly and diseased, she shouldn't have much difficulty in hooking up with however many willing men she fancied - one of the advantages of being a woman. If she's the predatory nymphomaniac type, that still doesn't explain why she would need to incapacitate men at least in the beginning.



Not 100% sure I agree... rape is about power and violence, not about arousal. 

My recommendation for the OP: do some research on female rapists, potentially serial rapists - hopefully this would help inject some realism into your story. Another point I'll add is that I've noticed you're really struggling with this particular facet of your story. You might find that scrapping the rape (just for the sake of exercise; you'd obviously stick with it if it is the _right_ choice) aspect and doing some creative brainstorming on what other potential emotionally evocative "tools" you could use to tell the story in a less troublesome way (logistically and controversially).


----------



## Matchu (Jul 13, 2020)

Handcuff the man to a door, turn all lights out, apply baby lotion, grunt once maybe twice, job done.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh okay, I've done research into it but can do more.  The thing about real crime stories where women have raped men, the stories go into the who, what, where when, but not so much the how and why.

The how of how the crime is committed often skips over certain details as to how the crime is accomplished, especially drug wise.

They also do not go into the rapist's motives at all, and seems like a mystery.  But I can keep researching.

As for not using rape, well the I wanted a rape crime story and this was the premise, so I thought I would stick to the premise, rather than changing it around, but is it bad of me to do a rape crime story, especially since other fiction has taken on the subject?


----------



## BornForBurning (Jul 13, 2020)

> My recommendation for the OP:


the purity of innocence


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh okay thanks, but what do you mean by that?


----------



## noisebloom (Jul 13, 2020)

ironpony said:


> As for not using rape, well the I wanted a rape crime story and this was the premise, so I thought I would stick to the premise, rather than changing it around, but is it bad of me to do a rape crime story, especially since other fiction has taken on the subject?



No, not necessarily. I guess I would recommend that you constantly question the choices you make, which I think is conducive to development for an artist of any creative medium. What ideas you are trying to convey? What effect do you hope for them to have? How many different ways are there to convey those ideas? I would be surprised if rape was the only way. I'm only suggesting this as it seems like this particular facet of your book has been a continual obstacle for you.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh okay.  It's hard to put into words, I just thought rape would be a very hard hitting crime to write a story about, compared to other crimes.  Not sure why, I just thought it would be.  As for what I was trying to convey, I was just trying to write a good dramatic crime/revenge thriller, mainly, and to entertain readers, or in this case audiences, since it's a screenplay.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 15, 2020)

Well I talked to someone else who knows more about drugs and she said that Ketamine, because if a guy is drugged with that, it will incapacitate him so he will not be able to move, but he will still get an erection she said.  But is that true, or can anyone corroborate this out of curiosity?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 16, 2020)

I plead the 5th...


----------



## noisebloom (Jul 16, 2020)

Another random suggestion for you, OP:

If the character is a "serial rapist", I would assume the underlying motivation is similar to that of a serial killer, i.e. an arousal from violence or sexual violence. Because of this, it seems plausible that the character would simply beat and torture the victim (with perhaps a focus on the genital area). The character perhaps has considered that physical penetration is too much of a hassle due to the very same considerations you're agonizing over. It's just worth exploring if there are more plausible ways that the character would satisfy her arousal via violence.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 16, 2020)

Oh okay thanks.  It's just that the character also wants to get a way with the crime as well, so if she beats him too much, that gives the police more evidence to chew one, rather than a rape with not a lot of physical evidence to go on.  So I wanted her MO, to not leave a lot of physical evidence like a beating, if that would be logical for her to get away with it, if that makes sense?


----------



## noisebloom (Jul 16, 2020)

I see... Yeah, I'm out of advice on this one at the moment. It seems pretty bizarre and out of my wheelhouse as a writer.


----------

